# Shepherd's polenta - from the other side of the Iron Curtain



## atomicsmoke (Sep 9, 2017)

Last time i ate this was two years ago , during a brief visit to my homeland.

Before that....probably 25 years ago.

It'a basically cornmeal cooked with sheep's milk whey. 

I saw whey in the store the other day....so let's try it. I don't think is sheep's rather cow's.

The whey












20170909_162703.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 9, 2017






In the pot












20170909_162820.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 9, 2017






Heat on...ricotta separating...












20170909_164434.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 9, 2017






Corn flour












20170909_163032.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 9, 2017






Slowly stirred in












20170909_165009.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 9, 2017






Fold in some butter












20170909_165206.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 9, 2017






And you got a meal (10min)












20170909_170419.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 9, 2017






This is so packed with flavour we always have eaten it on its own. But i am part of the spoiled/entitled generation so it went with some Nando's grilled chicken.












20170909_171335.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 9, 2017






Chicken was great. Polenta was memorable.


----------



## disco (Sep 11, 2017)

Nice!

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 17, 2017)

AS, Your polenta looks good, it would make a meal on it's own !


----------



## b-one (Sep 17, 2017)

Both look tasty!


----------

